# Bathing Problems



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

To say Lucas is the poster boy for over-excitement would be a gross understatement. He is also 35" at the shoulder and 130lbs. The combination of these things make bathtime very difficult.

Here's how I generally bathe the dogs, the boxers I actually bathe in my stand up shower and it works great. JJ I put on a leash and turn the hose on her in my front yard. The reason for the front yard and the leash is that my backyard is gravel and dust, so if I were to bathe her while loose in the backyard she'd be mud before I got the soap off. Lucas I have traditionally washed in the front yard on a leash like JJ.

The problem is, like almost everything Lucas is a HUGE fan of getting a bath, and so he gets the zommies during and after. Having a 130lb dog trying to zoom while connected to me on a 6 foot leash while everything around us is wet is down right dangerous, not to mention very painful to my arm sockets, especially the shoulder with the old rotators cuff injury. I used to bathe him in my shower, however again, the zoomies are just as, if not more dangerous in the house with all the breakable glass and slippery tile surfaces (I know this based off experience-he jumped on my bathroom counter top, put his paw through my glass jewelry box and then slipped off-he's lucky he didn't cut himself badly or break a hip). So then I tried a long lead to see if that would work any better and he still yanks me a foot into the air and then ties himself around trees. Last time he whirled around the tree so fast he actually choked himself on his own taut leash.

Any creative ideas on how to deal with this? (groomers-I know but I'm looking for any other creative ideas someone might think of before I resort to adding another dog-related expense to my budget).


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

instead of tying him to you, tie him to the tree in the first place and use treats to distract/reward for calmness?
I dunno, I have similar issues with Manna and I find the above is working but very slowly (we have a metal thing in the bathroom we tie her to.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If there are trees around tie him between a couple like he was a horse on a very short lead or just to a single tree. I am thinking a rope to two different trees and a leash to each rope that has very little slack. You can do all that without the dog, just clip the leashes together, tie them to ropes and ropes to trees then go get the dog. Try to focus his attention with food as you bathe him as well. Stand and wait are the two cues I mostly use with food rewards when dog is distracted and not helping. Not sure what the best bath treat is, maybe chicken breast, not slimy or greasy? Zoomies during a bath not good, after they help dry the dog! You could break up the bath if you can let him off the restraints for a nice zoom while he is soaped up then put him back to rinse. Max likes to zoom after he is done while I am putting away the hose and shampoo and getting ready for the triumphant walk of the clean wet dog. I chase him around and 'test' that I didn't break him by doing a bit of agility and such.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm actually working on becoming a groomer 
I think for this instance, the shorter the lead the better. I'd tie him up to a tree and keep the leash short so there isn't an option to even start running. I might suggest a chain leash as he's bound to try and jump or something in excitement and you don't want the bark of the tree to assist him in breaking free.
Then rather then use the hose to spray him, I'd try to keep him calm by filling a bucket and washing him with a scrubby. When it comes time to rinse use a second bucket of clean water and pour it down his back using your hands to push the water through the soap. You may need to repeat the rinse stage a few times to be sure all the soap is off his fur before then drying him. - You could use his zoom zoom personality to assist in the drying stage  
Finally, give him a reward if his behaviour is to your expectations.

Hope this helps!  Good luck


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

Ah, thanks guys! I love the creative minds of people on forums. Sometimes with Lucas I get real tunnel vision, because I get emotional (mostly frustration) with him, even though he would never purposefully try and tick me off, rather he's like "Wha? Why mommy so unhappy right now?" I get ticked = brain shuts off.:frusty:

Problem with the tree is both the trees in my front yard are young trees, I don't know they can withstand the white tide of destruction that is Lucas, *HOWEVER*, if I found a park with any kinds of trees I could work with there is no reason why I couldn't wash him there, give him a nice long walk first to minimize the duration and level of enthusiasm for the zoomies, and use buckets. Never even considered buckets, and yes I have no doubt they would not put him in the same level of excitement as a hose! If he's less excited, more restrained and I'm not so worried about being yanked in the road, slipping onto my butt, or holding on with both hands I have the opportunity to mark and reward the behavior I want to see. Also at the park I could tie that 20 foot line to a tree (or get a longer one) and let him get his zoomie out at the park!

Thanks for the ideas guys, may be I'll give him a bath today. :hail:


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

A ground stakeout may work too. Those corkscrew tieouts hold pretty will if the ground is firm and you get it way in there.


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

Hmmm, never thought of that either. May be I'll test one out in the backyard first and see if it would hold. This is one STRONG, determined, resourceful dog.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Find a friend with a horse barn  Put a harness on him, use the cross ties to each side of the harness.

The corkscrew tie-outs have never held my 80 lbs dog...


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

I think I may have found a solution. There are self service dog washes around here, anyone have those in their area? Cheaper than a groomer, I think I might be willing to spend 14 dollars a month to make my life easier with this! I know giving up my premium cable channels for the pooper scooper service was WELL worth it-I can give up a few starbucks trips to get my dog washed!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Worth a try at least. I use one in the winter for Chester, he gets bathed with a hose outside in the warm months. The pits fit in the bathtub. I like the sprayers and the warm water option and its nice to have all the clean-up and towel laundry done by someone else. Costs me $10.

But watch out for the zoomies there too if the zoomies are bad in your bathroom at home. The place I use has rubber mats next to each shower stall for the human but the main part of the room is just regular commercial floor tile and when there are lots of people using it, there's some water around and of course the excitement of other dogs around. I never tether Chester because I don't want him hurt if he panics and tries to jump over the (about 1 ft tall) shower ledge. So definitely try to go at off hours and scope out the safe places to stand etc.


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

I scoped it out last night and I am a little nervous about it, since the whole point is to keep us both safe, IDK if this will accomplish that. Of course he won't fit in the tub, the floors are concrete, IDK how slippery when wet. I'm trying to get my head around what kind of lead to use since he won't fit in the tub. I can't have it too long or too short, and I don't want him hurting himself with choking or trying to jump the barrier (which he is TOTALLY known for doing) and strangling himself. He gets hotspots though and bathing him regularly is really a must.


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

I took him and it was better than my front yard.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Tylerthegiant said:


> I think I may have found a solution. There are self service dog washes around here, anyone have those in their area? Cheaper than a groomer, I think I might be willing to spend 14 dollars a month to make my life easier with this! I know giving up my premium cable channels for the pooper scooper service was WELL worth it-I can give up a few starbucks trips to get my dog washed!


My 90 pound dog max has the same issue. He has hurt himself (Cut up leg) from zoomies after a bath.  I now take him once a month to the local feeder Supply. They have a selfserve dog wash room. Its 9.00 a month for a bath plus I get a feeder repeater card and my 10th bath is free.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Just catching up now-- yes I tried the self service station (once years ago) and they seem everywhere now-- def a nice convenience. One thing I dont think I saw suggested was, can get a second person to help keep him focused (less likely to have zoomies)-- even having my 10 yr old sit with a bag of dog buiscuts and feed our Bernese Mt dog (who was like a bucking bronco in the tub I totally got rolled over a couple of times) really helps...

And I am curious, I put "Wash Max" on the Honey Do list for Sat (yesterday) while I am away at work and hubby called to say Maxie is squeaky clean (as far as I can tell hubby has never bathed a dog before but he took over on Maxies training walks and bought like 9 bags of those awful junky grocery store dog treats to train him with) so I am super curious as to how he achieved this. Of course Hubby is like 100 lbs bigger than me so that has got to help.....


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

You'll have to let me know how he did it too.

Sometimes I can have help, sometimes I can't. Right now both my DH and DD are in treatment centers, and I am all by myself for everything, including dog washes.

My parents called me this week and offered to help create the set up some of described with the two different ropes. My mom and dad's backyard is fenced, has grass, mature trees is a great place to bathe Lucas. So my dad said he'd help me set all this up today and if it works out well I can do it myself and whenever want to, just come over whether they're home or not. For as much grief as they give me over my dogs it doesn't stop them from being supportive if I need help. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Tylerthegiant said:


> You'll have to let me know how he did it too.
> 
> Sometimes I can have help, sometimes I can't. Right now both my DH and DD are in treatment centers, and I am all by myself for everything, including dog washes.
> 
> My parents called me this week and offered to help create the set up some of described with the two different ropes. My mom and dad's backyard is fenced, has grass, mature trees is a great place to bathe Lucas. So my dad said he'd help me set all this up today and if it works out well I can do it myself and whenever want to, just come over whether they're home or not. For as much grief as they give me over my dogs it doesn't stop them from being supportive if I need help. Gotta love 'em.


Am sorry to hear that (hope your DH and DD are getting the Help that they need) and glad that you have the dogs to keep you company and a plan in place (yeah parents) for washing Lucas without having to pay the $14 at a grooming station...
(And will get back to you on how hubby washed Maxie when I find out myself...)


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

BernerMax, thank you. You always say the kindest things in all your posts to people and remember little details of their lives. My family has had an incredibly hard year, it's the kind of year that is so insane with trauma after trauma nonstop that it's unbelievable to describe, and still seems surreal to me sometimes. But, my DH and DD are lucky to have medical services not everyone has available to them, and I have a great support system myself, as you can see. My dogs are definitely therapeutic, they give me so much! Love 'em all, the dogs, my family!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Tylerthegiant said:


> BernerMax, thank you. You always say the kindest things in all your posts to people and remember little details of their lives. My family has had an incredibly hard year, it's the kind of year that is so insane with trauma after trauma nonstop that it's unbelievable to describe, and still seems surreal to me sometimes. But, my DH and DD are lucky to have medical services not everyone has available to them, and I have a great support system myself, as you can see. My dogs are definitely therapeutic, they give me so much! Love 'em all, the dogs, my family!


 Awww shucks, glad to brighten your day, a bit! I think you give fabulous advice on this Forum, as well!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

OK heres my update as promised as how my Hubby bathed our wild 100lb Bernese Mt dog adolescent! He Cheated! He used my 10 year old which the dog loves and is supergentle with (smart guy, I knew he could figure it out)... SO, he filled up the tub with warm water, and loaded the dog in there with my kid (dad ensured dog would not jump up) and sponge, brush, doggie shampoo-- and let the child go to town (I think she had a blast scrubbing and brushing) daddy helped with the rinsing... Viola! Maxie trusts my daughter completely and must have thought it was some kind of game-- he keeps going over to the tub and peeking into it, tail wagging....
SO not to Hijack that was my solution.....(Putting it on the Honey DO list)....
(Hope your family is doing ok TYlerthegiant and the humans come home soon)....


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

:laugh: He is very smart! And in the bathtub too! I know how big Burmese mnt dogs are (I've thought about getting one in the past), all I can say to the bathtub is WOW, two people or not, but it sounds like the pup was very good about it. 

I hope my family gets home soon too. I actually quit my job, a job I loved to take care of them (my DD will especially require some longer term constant supervision because of impulsive and self harming behaviors - my DH was "wondering"-that's what the docs called it when he'd leave the house early in the AM and I'd get a call from the fire dep when he'd get lost- when he would get confused and have his memory lapses and would get seizures from his TBI). As you can imagine, it's all a little more than I could handle and keep them safe. So I miss them, and I'm bored out of my mind, but I know they are safe (huge relief) and getting what they need to come home. *sigh* It's a mess, but we'll get there.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Tylerthegiant said:


> :laugh: He is very smart! And in the bathtub too! I know how big Burmese mnt dogs are (I've thought about getting one in the past), all I can say to the bathtub is WOW, two people or not, but it sounds like the pup was very good about it.
> 
> I hope my family gets home soon too. I actually quit my job, a job I loved to take care of them (my DD will especially require some longer term constant supervision because of impulsive and self harming behaviors - my DH was "wondering"-that's what the docs called it when he'd leave the house early in the AM and I'd get a call from the fire dep when he'd get lost- when he would get confused and have his memory lapses and would get seizures from his TBI). As you can imagine, it's all a little more than I could handle and keep them safe. So I miss them, and I'm bored out of my mind, but I know they are safe (huge relief) and getting what they need to come home. *sigh* It's a mess, but we'll get there.


Yes let them get the care they need, my coworker that I am close to has a hubby with TBI, she has a bracelet on him in case he wanders (which he does as well) I hear how hard it is from her (he also has to have thick liquids only d/t dyshagia but she finds him home with hot coffee sometimes that he gets from the corner store, but with no money LOL).....


----------

